
Larry has approved renaming Perl 6 to raku - tosh
http://blogs.perl.org/users/ovid/2019/10/larry-has-approved-renaming-perl-6-to-raku.html
======
lizmat
Please note that [https://raku.org](https://raku.org) is now the main landing
page for Raku, and that #rakulang is the tag to be used in social media.

